# McDonalds small free coffee ALL-DAY Nov 15-28/2010



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

http://forums.redflagdeals.com/merged-mcdonalds-free-coffee-nov-15-28-2010-a-949460/

All day long. Small sizes tho some places may give med-large IIRC.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Better late than never!


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> Better late than never!


But their coffee is awful! It's not better than nothing! ;-)


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I like their coffee way more then tim hortons...

Tim hortons seems to use acid in their coffee or something.. everytime i drink it my tubes burn...

Not that I have a share in mcdonalds.. but in a taste test they beat most other coffee shops.. lol


----------



## ohmyfish (Feb 20, 2010)

Kweli said:


> I like their coffee way more then tim hortons...


To the surprise of many, the coffee at McDonalds is rated by consumers as the best.  I've tried them all and even I would admit it. I remember they changed the coffee some time ago to compete with Timmys. It paid off.


----------

